# smalleyecat specials



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

-4.5" balsa (4 layers of thinned epoxy to add a little extra weight)
-foil "scales" finger-and-thumb-embossed on copper screen (from a porch door)
-only two hooks!
-experimented with weight locations and front hook placement
-top pattern made with the protective foam they ship korean pears in (and masked on sides to get maximum foil finish)
-one is a trapezoid lip (which may morph into coffin or rounded lip)
-other is a mass-produced rounded lip.

I figured they have a good chance of catching cats, eyes, and smallies so I am calling them the "smalleyecat specials"


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the painting pattern on top of the first one. The scaling kind of looks like diamond plating. What kind of weights do you use? I normally just squish down small split shots and shove them in. I've found this difficult in the thinner lures. I think I need to experiment with foiling baits.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks!

I would recommend foiling, it is a lot of fun and not that difficult(perhaps tedious and time-consuming, especially on smaller baits, but not difficult). Go buy a roll of the shiniest HVAC/aluminum tape you can find and try it.

here is a tutorial of how I do it. Now I put a layer of epoxy over the foil then paint the top and belly, rather than paint the foil directly, helps hide the foil seams better. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=122766&highlight=foiling

I just looked over the tutorial. The other thing I do differently now is that I only use 2 pieces of foil to cover the entire bait. I don't bother with a top piece or bottom piece. Especially on the top, but also the bottom since the foil may be crinkled and that is where paint is going, I will roll the side of my exacto up and down it to smooth it out (which when combined with the 1 layer of epoxy under the paint makes for a smooth paint surface)

You don't need to foil the entire bait but I do out of habit.

Weights - I use split shots also(yep just shove em in and seal with super glue or epoxy). I use the smallest sized water gremlin that wally world sells and cut them in half or smaller if I need to. I also have some eagle claw micro split shots that come in multiple sizes but I haven't used them yet. 

The top paint is Testors "Plymouth bright platinum metallic". 

Have fun!


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Those look great! I might have to try foiling also. Tried it before but it failed. And the name really rolls off the tongue. haha great job!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I love all the new stuff you're trying.

Beautiful work!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks Vince and tyg! (insert 3 animated bowdown banana smilies here)


----------

